# Garden skinks in captivity?



## NickGeee (Jun 30, 2013)

Before I start this is not a wanted to buy thread.
Does anyone out there keep/breed small skinks such a delicate and garden skinks as pets not as food for a burtons legless or a trouble feeder python? How common are they in the pet trade?
Cheers!


----------



## Zipidee (Jun 30, 2013)

I kept Garden Skinks, Fence Skinks, Red-throats and Weasels for about 10 years when I was a kid - all wild caught from my garden in Sydney, (but this was many many years ago). Used to feed them moths and blue-grass butterflies I caught around the yard. Very successful. Very easy to keep. They'd brumate over winter and laid eggs most seasons - though I never had babies.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a colony of the little brown guys ( wild caught originally ) as teenager. I raised maggots to feed to them, loved their maggots, liked ant eggs and ant pupae too.
Mine bred OK.


----------



## C.Bayo (Jun 30, 2013)

there are a few skink breeder's that keep them as well as other small skinks for the love of skinks and not for a food source talk to one of the skink groups


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine were kept as very interesting little pets. More people should keep them IMO, they were super and really easy to keep happy and healthy, very little bother at all.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 5, 2013)

I kept some I found as a kid in old lunchboxes and fed them moths and things I found random bugs and whatever and they all did really well, never had more than about four at a time and always released them after a few months, had one I kept in a small peanut butter or vegemite jar with some holes in the lid, dropped its tail when I caught it and had it soo long its tail grew back almost full length and it almost doubled in size before I released it


----------



## OzGecko (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a friend locally in SA who keeps and breeds a few types of Morethia and is also working on a couple of other unrelated species. He's completely against their use as food for Burtons and alike.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 9, 2013)

OzGecko said:


> I have a friend locally in SA who keeps and breeds a few types of Morethia and is also working on a couple of other unrelated species. He's completely against their use as food for Burtons and alike.



I am too. Despicable practice using little (probably wildcaught) lizards as food for pet lizards or snakes.


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 9, 2013)

Cheers guys, there must not many people keeping them?


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jul 9, 2013)

baker said:


> You might not like it but it is a nessescary thing to keep certain species alive.


Thank God, someone with a little logic.


----------

